

How to be more effective with my time - mkdir_home

Hi HN,
Consistently throughout my life (I am 20 years old) I have found myself wasting time.<p>I am not saying I need to have less fun, but quite often I will waste hours per day doing meaningless tasks such as watching a film or going on a long walk.
I enjoy programming and learning - the problem is that I can&#x27;t motivate myself all the time so I end up wasting hours doing meaningless activities.<p>I feel like a lot of the advice out there is written for people who have serious procrastination issues - I am more focussed compared to the average person.<p>But If I want to build something really cool and &#x27;make the world a better place&#x27; I need to inch my way towards perfect time management, but I am really struggling to do that.<p>Thanks for reading, any advice?
======
wolffood
I found that as soon as you have a meaningful task, you won't struggle with
motivation any more. I've always tried to find side-projects to work on, with
or without income doesn't really matter, as long as you're being part of
something that's more than just "time-filler". For example for some time I was
super interested in LED-stuff, so I got involved in an LED forum/community and
all of a sudden I was super motivated to learn Arduino-Programming, to help
other people in the forum as well as being able to present them my work. This
interest later even got me some money on the side when I did some jobs for a
garage (install LED lighting in cars). Currently I switched from Arduino to
RbPi-Home Automation, but the principle still applies. Find a project that
you're really interested in, try to get involved with other people with
similar interest and you'll see that motivation will keep up.

